# PSE Stringer tuning



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Come on, somebody help me out!


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes the string needs to be between those lines. They are not timing marks though they are reference marks. For center shot; look at the riser shelf. You will notice 2 lines machined into the riser. One by the berger hole and one on the bottom of the shelf. Line your arrow with your rest based on these 2 lines. This should have you pretty darn close when you conduct your walk back tuning. JB


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

burdog said:


> I'm trying to tune a buddy's PSE Stinger and need a little help. How do you set the cam timing? I noticed two little white hash marks on the cam and assume the string needs to be between those two marks. Is this correct? He is shooting a WB so I also need the approx centershot and nock height to get it close before walk back tuning.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Cam timing? its a one cam, i didnt think they needed set.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

Mine has 3 lines.


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

dugy40 said:


> Cam timing? its a one cam, i didnt think they needed set.


From what I have found about the Stinger is it should be "timed" with the string somewhere between the two lines on the cam with the ata set per PSE specs. My friends Stinger only has two lines on the cam so I'm not exactly sure about yours having three.


----------

